# My First Post/first Plywood Cut Shooter



## spencersabum (Mar 30, 2012)

I spent the day making this one called the MiniHunter by Bill Hays. And I have to tell you. This is my favorite shooter so far. :3


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

nicely done, looks spot on


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

looks very nice


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks very good.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool, nicely done!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

First is usually accompanied with good deal of satisfaction.
Congrats!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

You did a wonderful job on the slingshot. I am actually working on a mini hunter!


----------



## spencersabum (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks tons guys. ^-^ I'm quite proud of it, though i still have to do some finalizing so my good bands don't break. p


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Those are some really good pocket sized slingshots... pretty close to perfect for discrete carry. Here's the pattern for the one I carry the most:


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

wooohooooo ... another Hays design to make!









@ spencersabum .......... first ss is often followed by a 2nd, then 3rd, then ... well, you get my drift.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Knoll said:


> wooohooooo ... another Hays design to make!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, i wonder how many are hiding in the brain pan?


----------



## spencersabum (Mar 30, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> Those are some really good pocket sized slingshots... pretty close to perfect for discrete carry. Here's the pattern for the one I carry the most:


Oh yay! ^-^ I'm so excited to try that one out. Thanks Bill. :3


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I was really surprised at how small that slingshot is. I cut out all the free ones, however, I have only put bands on one. I am still trying to get around the size.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Making your first one is most exciting. Good job.


----------

